# Opération de sauvegarde avec Automator



## Ismaël-bis (7 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour

Il y a quelques temps j'ai créé un processus avec Automator pour copier le contenu de mon iMac sur le disque dur de ma Freebox. Ça marche super bien. Mais voilà, le DD de la Freebox est plein et je voudrais modifier ce processus. Problème je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus. J'ai fait une recherche avec le Finder sur "processus" et sur "workflow" mais je ne trouve rien. Enfin si, j'en trouve d'autres mais rien qui ressemble à un "copier/coller tous les jours à 3h00"

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée ?

D'avance merci de vos suggestions

Ordinateur
iMac
Système
Mac OS X - Leopard 10.5


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

En utilisant le mot clé « .workflow » et en ajoutant _Fichiers système sont inclus_ comme critère je retrouve bien mon processus (il est dans Maison >> Bibliothèque >> Service). 

Pour info je suis sous Snow Leopard.


----------



## Ismaël-bis (8 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir Mobyduck,

Je ne suis pas un super champion de l'utilisation du Finder et je ne comprends donc pas :

"En utilisant le mot clé « .workflow » et en ajoutant Fichiers système sont inclus comme critère"

Mais en fouillant dans Maison/ Bibliothèque je ne trouve pas de répertoire "Service" ni de répertoire "Automator"

Je suis allé voir dans tous les répertoires  Bibliothèque du Mac et j'ai trouvé des fichiers "tache" associés  à Automator mais qui datent de 2007 ou 2008 donc pas ce que je cherche.

Merci de ton aide


----------



## Ismaël-bis (9 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir Mobyduck,

Je crois que j'ai compris le sens de :

"En utilisant le mot clé « .workflow » et en ajoutant Fichiers système sont inclus comme critère"

Voila ce que j'obtiens 




J'ai fais un tri sur la date d'ouverture en supposant que mon processus/tache/workflow ... serait parmi les derniers utilisés et que neni

Tu aurais ne autre idée ?


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Octobre 2013)

Désolé, je ne vois pas ta capture d'écran. Voilà ce que j'obtiens avec ma recherche :







Ce processus, tu as sûrement dû le nommer, non ? en recherchant directement avec, il n'y a rien qui apparait ?


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Octobre 2013)

J'y pense, dans ta bibliothèque, il n'y a pas un dossier Worflows ou Scripts ?


----------



## Ismaël-bis (14 Octobre 2013)

Hello!!

On dirait que le lien vers ma capture d'écran fonctionne aujourd'hui.
Je n'ai pas de dossier Scripts dans ma Bibliothèque "Utilisateur" Ailleurs il y en a plusieurs mais aucun n'est lié à Automator (ils sont liés à CS3)
Concernant Workflow, j'ai bien un dossier dans ma Bibliothèque "Utilisateur" et à l'intérieur j'y trouve --> Applications --> Finder -> "renommer les fichiers" (un processus automator)

Il y longtemps que je n'ai pas réinstallé ma machine ......

J'allais poster ce commentaire en me disant "c'est quand même pas possible de ne pas retrouver ce satané processus/script/tache que j'aurais fait avec Automator. Je ne vais tout de même pas réinstaller ma machine rien que pour ça .... Et si j'avais fais ça avec une autre application .... Petit tour des applis (surtout celles dont je ne me sert pas souvent) et ... SyncDifferent !! Voilà avec quoi j'ai fait ça !!!! J'ai retrouvé. Mais j'étais tellement convaincu d'avoir fait ma sauvegarde avec Automator .... et c'est bien en échangeant ici que le doute m'a permis de trouver la solution.

Merci Mobyduck


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2013)

Ismaël-bis a dit:


> ...On dirait que le lien vers ma capture d'écran fonctionne aujourd'hui...



Pas de rapport avec la question de base, mais tu aurais du prendre pour ton image le lien Grande vignette/BBCode...


----------



## Ismaël-bis (14 Octobre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Pas de rapport avec la question de base, mais tu aurais du prendre pour ton image le lien Grande vignette/BBCode...



Merci pour le tuyau, ravis d'apprendre un truc de plus


----------



## andr3 (15 Octobre 2013)

Ouvrir Automator et aller dans les fichiers précédemment ouverts ...


----------



## pb92 (24 Janvier 2014)

andr3 a dit:


> Ouvrir Automator et aller dans les fichiers précédemment ouverts ...


Chez moi AUtomator enregistre les .workflow dans le dossier Users/(Utilisateur)/Library/Workflows/Applications/Folder Actions

A+


----------

